# AC Compressor clutch / cooling fan not coming on



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

2012 Cruze LT ac not working ..did have some compressor clutch noises ..fuses seem ok and swapped a relay and didnt help....when in ac mode the cooling fan does not run ..but it does work with temperature ..seems electical but dont know what else it could be


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

DCCRUZE said:


> 2012 Cruze LT ac not working ..did have some compressor clutch noises ..fuses seem ok and swapped a relay and didnt help....when in ac mode the cooling fan does not run ..but it does work with temperature ..seems electical but dont know what else it could be



Welcome to the forum! Sorry to hear you've been having issues.

Have you had the negative cable for the battery addressed? 
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-g...al-coverage-14311-negative-battery-cable.html


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks And no i havent had the negative cable addressed


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

DCCRUZE said:


> Thanks And no i havent had the negative cable addressed


I'm not saying that's what the problem is, but it would be a good idea to make an appointment to have that taken care of. Print that special coverage sheet off and take it in to the dealer with you. 

Is your car displaying any check engine lights?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is the outside temperature sensor showing the correct temp?

Did a rock hit the condenser? Still show a charge on the low side?


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

no CEL .started yesterday was cooling then just quit..thought it was a fuse ..but they checked out. Yes will be getting the cable fixed.Didnt know about it


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

no rock..Refrigerant still good.im going to try bypassing the pressure swith and see if maybe its a little low..But like i said the clutch was a little noisey


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

thermostat was reading correctly... i figure its something in the electrical sensors being my cooling fan wont run in defrost or ac mode


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure as the fan will run until the pressure in the system dictates that it's needed. Meaning, you need to focus on the clutch, not the fan.

One thing that does happen a lot is the resistor for the low and/or medium speed for the fan burns out. But what happens there is that eventually the fan goes into "jet mode" to cool things off. If it gets bad enough to turn off the A/C, it will tell you about it.


----------



## DCCRUZE (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply..i know there is alot of what looks like metal shaving below the ac compressor ..i know clutch is not in good shape..do they make a clutch kit for it ..i havent been able to find one yet


----------

